# The Rally Damage Thread



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

These are the carnage pics from the rally.  If you damaged anything post a pic.  I split my hull on the several mile run back from the gulf, hit a rock on the way out and almost knocked my motor off, caught a crab trap in my prop, didn't catch anything but it was still a great time. I will be at the next event for sure even if my boat is more JB Weld then aluminum. ;D
Yep those are holes in my boat with about 50 gallons of water pouring out.








Beware of the crab traps


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats the spirit  -welcome to limestone alley  -great rally -scallops-beer-
and limestone  -anytide


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We took on quite a bit of water and a serious beating coming back in to Homosassa. 5 - 10 off shore boats running in packs combined with the narrow channel in some spots was not fun in a microskiff. I was pounding so bad coming back in that I knocked my throttle cable loose from my outboard. I was still 2 - 3 miles from our camp when it happened and I was dreading the slow ride back while I tried to figure out what was wrong. Luckily it all went back together and we were back up and running.

I don't think I will run the Homosassa on a weekend during scallop season again. I will find another way out or go during the week. 

Still had a great time. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not getting any shots at tarpon hurt my feelings pretty bad, other than that I came out unscathed.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> We took on quite a bit of water and a serious beating coming back in to Homosassa. 5 - 10 off shore boats running in packs combined with the narrow channel in some spots was not fun in a microskiff. I was pounding so bad coming back in that I knocked my throttle cable loose from my outboard. I was still 2 - 3 miles from our camp when it happened and I was dreading the slow ride back while I tried to figure out what was wrong. Luckily it all went back together and we were back up and running.
> 
> I don't think I will run the Homosassa on a weekend during scallop season again. I will find another way out or go during the week.
> 
> Still had a great time.  ;D


Those waves were a "thrill" Sherrif Ignored Jetskis inthe "Idle Zone"


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Smoked a water pump this weekend  Ill take some pics tonight when I tear it down. It was not fun coming in at idle speed against all those boats talk about taking a beating.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Saturday the traffic was insane. I'm sorry guys. Never thought it would have been that bad. I will say I had some of the most thoughtful courteous commercial crab/shrimp boat captains ever! Several times we were following them and once we got to an open section of the channel they slowed down to let us safely pass. I wish I could have said the same for all the other yahoos!

I did find an alternative route to the gulf and better fishing. Forum member anytide told me to head north at marker 72 and it opened into a really nice protected bay run. From there I was able to plot a course to and from the gulf. I wish I could have found it sooner and would have given everyone the directions. 

As for next year, we are looking into new venues.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Those waves were a "thrill"  Sherrif Ignored Jetskis inthe "Idle Zone"


If it makes you feel better I got told to slow down in the idle zone ;D The officer was very polite about it 

Best part was when we came up on a smaller Coast Guard vessel trying to fix a channel marker in the 25 MPH zone. The big boats were only slowing down enough to throw the biggest wake possible. I just looked at the captain and shrugged. He shook his head like he knew it was insane.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

trolling motor head popped off, but it wasnt the most secure to begin with. dropped a battery in the 6 foot scalloping waters. recovered it, unsure if it works.  thats all the damage i can think of.  we did get swamped going out saturday afternoon.  the battery was 1/2 full of juice and took every bit of 30 minutes to drain the boat.  water was up to the livewell in my LT25,  thank goodness for foam,

for future locations during scallop season,
steinhatchie isnt as crazy as homosassa, and has better scallopping. 

Cedar Key would be cool, but the scalloping isnt a big to do thing there, and im not sure where 20-50 people could "fratenize" with lunch and all.

or we just do it before or after scallop season at homosassa


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well let me start off by say'n that if there was no damage or loss of property then it simply would not have been a "fishing trip" for me  :-[  ;D and without fail and despite the fact that catch reports were slow it was indeed a "trip" as on wednesday me and my buddy guy hit the rainbow river area and after dodging tubers most of the morning we decided to take a dip and cool off ourselves when i went over board and took a small  piece of skin off the bottom of my foot   :-[ then out of the mouth of the homasassa on saturday i got high on some rocks and managed a busted transducer   [smiley=frustrate2.gif] 







[/img]
fortunatley though this wont keep me off the water as the next few trips i take will be to my home waters that i know like the back of my hand  plus i've been wanting a depth finder for my pond hopper so all i'll need is a power cable and to jerry rig a mount and i'll be able to use the busted transducer to get the job done    other than that and in consideration of the boat traffic and other hazzards i'd consider this trip to be a success [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

> As for next year, we are looking into new venues.  Smiley


Charlotte Harbor area ?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > As for next year, we are looking into new venues.  Smiley
> 
> 
> Charlotte Harbor area ?



during gaspirilla? we could all be pirates!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Why not do the next one down in the keys?

I know it's a drive for a lot of the northerners, but that was still a 7 hour drive from Miami to Homassasa. 
Last year was east coast, this year was west coast, maybe next year south?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Why not do the next one down in the keys?
> 
> I know it's a drive for a lot of the northerners, but that was still a 7 hour drive from Miami to Homassasa.
> Last year was east coast, this year was west coast, maybe next year south?


Is this a Vol to put it together ? send in your date request via PM to Capt Jan.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Why not do the next one down in the keys?
> >
> > I know it's a drive for a lot of the northerners, but that was still a 7 hour drive from Miami to Homassasa.
> > Last year was east coast, this year was west coast, maybe next year south?
> ...



Well I know a few of us have tossed around the ideal of having a forum outing to Islamorada.
Kind of like the Flamingo to Islamorada run last year.
No one has just decided to organize the whole deal.
I'm sure we can put it together.

A few friends and I have been tossing around the idea of renting that house in Cudjoe Key again sometime next month.
But this time no girls.
Just 6 anglers, three skiffs, and 3 DSLR cameras. 
If the weather holds up, it should be an interesting 4 days.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We are reviewing several locations. Current trend, Jax or Savannah.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> We are reviewing several locations. Current trend, Jax or Savannah.


now you're talking capt!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

you keep getting farther away :-?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for there welcome to my first Micro skiff rally and for there positive comments to my line of products. The fishing started off slow as it should I have never been there before and was unsure as to which way to go. But as we were waiting for one of the local tackle shops to open up at "7:00" am. I spoke to a local guide who was shaking off some late night birthday celebration and was free with his local knowledge told us of some places to go. He did forget to mention that exploring that river in an NMZ I would be putting my life at risk  But I did managed to keep it upright and somewhat dry. After fishing all morning I found a real small creek that led into a good sized bay. I would like to point out that nothing any larger than my NMZ would have made it back there. I am still afraid to look at the bottom of my boat but it was worth it for we caught some real nice Redfish. Here are a couple of videos that I shot, hope you enjoy. And thanks to everyone again.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some great vids Bob, and thank you again for coming out. I know it's a drive for you, but it was great to see us SFL folks represent!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

I did find an alternative route to the gulf and better fishing. Forum member anytide told me to head north at marker 72 and it opened into a really nice protected bay run. From there I was able to plot a course to and from the gulf. I wish I could have found it sooner and would have given everyone the directions. 

--next time anyone goes there ,they need to use that route -its the perfect split between homosassa/crystal r.'s .great fishing /scenery and easy on the 
skiffs as far as traffic goes ,once you learn your way around the rocks -you'll
never get in those big rivers again!!! 
-anytide


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I was telling anyone who asked to get a chart and find the battle and petty creek short cut's through to the Mason Creek area to the south. I didn't have a chart with me and didn't remember the channel markers to look for. That would have been another micro-skiff refuge too.


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

I didn't get a pic of it but I did manage to split open and ground the plates on my battery after jumping a shrimp boat wake - then I was treated to the great pleasure of being shocked by the grounded live electrical system as I pulled the wing nuts off the battery - it later leaked all over the rear of my truck - the subsequent clean up kept me off the water on Saturday morning but from the sounds of it that was just as well due to all the traffic.  I have to say I really enjoyed meeting everyone - and I will definitely be at the next one.

Cheers,

Don


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

The boat performed great but I did manage to bury a hook in my finger and had to go to quick care to get it cut out. (Sorry no pictures!)
On the up side I did catch a bass up halls river.
Had a great time meeting everyone and checking out boats. I am always looking for ideas.
Next year we should have a "boat show" during the cook out. Keep it simple like, trailer up and park "here"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

A miscalculation at the dock caused some severe damage to my freshly painted boat!

Here is the horriblness;











:'(

It really distracts from my love for it looking like this. I don't even want it anymore... :'(


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

It makes them look instantly used. :-/


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

battle wound.. all canoes have em.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> A miscalculation at the dock caused some severe damage to my freshly painted boat!
> 
> Here is the horriblness;
> 
> ...


ouch! I know when I had my hi-sider that chine was always getting whacked by something, especially with all the rock and oyster beds around here. Had I kept it I was thinking of brushing on a strip of bed liner to help absorb some of the abuse along that edge.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww come on you can't even see it!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Awww come on you can't even see it!


You watch your tongue sir, that is my baby!

;D ;D ;D ;D

I know, I was waiting for that! I used a macro lens to get that first pic. 

It did sok when it first happened until I saw how minimal it was. Then I got home and found my "touch up" paint was nearly dried up :'( I had just enough to fix this and now it's all gone! :'(

Deerfly, there are a lot of people looking for a way to keep more worse from happening, bedliner might be the best way. I was thinking back to when body shops could spray on a thick clear coat on cars rocker panels for rock chip protection. I wonder if they still make it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Awww come on you can't even see it!
> 
> 
> You watch your tongue sir, that is my baby!
> ...


I'd be skeptical about shooting a urethane clear over the paint used on there.
It depends on what it is.
I definitely wouldn't spray it over a paint such as brightsides or something of that nature.
A catalyzed paint should be fine.
But you can go with AwlCraft and use their clear.
Their clear is some durable stuff!

Although, you can just use any High Solids automotive clear.
They can really take a beating and look great for long periods of time.

You might be surprised to hear that a lot of custom work done on high end speed boats is all automotive paints.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Awww come on you can't even see it!
> 
> 
> You watch your tongue sir, that is my baby!
> ...


Don't you call me sir, sir!

And your baby still looks like an absolute angel.  [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

I won't post pics of my baby's bottom on here- some would faint.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

It's only gel coat Rick. Easy to fix. Rhino Liner could make a killing over there


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dosen't anybody keep "fenders" in their boats for use along docks anymore? Do the new guys even know what "fenders" are ?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Dosen't anybody keep "fenders" in their boats for use along docks anymore?  Do the new guys even know what "fenders" are ?



you talkin bout fender washers? how would those help?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Guitars...the nylon strings act as springs and push the boat away from the dock...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Guitars...the nylon strings act as springs and push the boat away from the dock...


How about a Fender guitar amp? I have a few of those.
They'll really look neat matching the black gelcoat on my skiff. 
Because I only have on Fender guitar.
Would a bass work too?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The bass has metal strings right?
That might cause more scratches....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Trademark "De-Fender" applied for.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

A gheenoe would need a fender 12' long by 6" tall :-/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> The bass has metal strings right?
> That might cause more scratches....


My Fender guitar also has metal strings. lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> The bass has metal strings right?
> That might cause more scratches....


the sonic BOOM BOOM BOOM will be enough to keep it from rubbing


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I find that BOOM BOOM BOOM extremely repellent... ;D


----------

